# My new super-huge bit of GMR...



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I am officially crazy...meet my new rat :lol: 









Oliver arrived earlier... nicknamed 'Hannibal', an adult Gambian pouched rat, who hasn't been handled since he was a baby, and no other rescues who his old owner contacted, would take him  
He seems a little hormonal, but not aggressive with it, and seems very curious and will happily take food off you, just seems baffled why anybody would want to touch him or god forbid, pick him up (I learned the hard way!)

I took him on not really having a clue what I would do with him, be it fostering, providing a permanant home or whatever, but I think he might be staying, he is adorable, even if he bites down to the bone (ouch!) :001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes ever so slightly flippin gorgeous, he might just have to be a hands off pet, Ive had hamsters who just hate being handled and they are still very happy pets. Well dont for allowing him to come to you.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh wow Laura you have a pouchie.

Makes me miss my big girl queenie seeing him.

If you need any help and advice Lesley on Ukpouchies is great and she's more than happy to help.
Makes fancy rats look like mice don't it lol.
Queenie weighed a hefty 4kg when she was alive.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG I WOULD LOVE A POUCHY!!!

Sadly that won't be happening for a very long time.

He's gorgeous.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow Laura he is impressive!!! Congrats on the new arrival


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow hes gorgeous and oww to the biting!



blade100 said:


> Oh wow Laura you have a pouchie.
> 
> Makes me miss my big girl queenie seeing him.
> 
> ...


And 4kg! thats heavier than my foster dogs, they weigh in around 2.4kg


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Stunning. Praying he doesn't bite you too much. Xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well done for taking him on  my limited knowledge of pouched rats would leave me to believe you have a lot on your hands.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Did anybody else her Oliver say that he wants to live with me!? Ha ha! He's a stunner! How huge ate we talking? Could you take a pic of him in your hands do I can see how much bigger he is? I've never met one of these little guys before. I'm fascinated!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Oh wow Laura you have a pouchie.
> 
> Makes me miss my big girl queenie seeing him.
> 
> ...


Omg that's heavier than my dog!! The last I weighed her she was 2.6kg!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep she was a big girl nearly 3ft in length too!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

He's lovely!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I think Oliver is going to have to have his nads off....I refuse to be chased around my own landing with a rat clinging on to my pants trying to bite through  :lol: 

I am not a wimp but I promptly went and hid in the bath whilst he paraded in front of it looking rather menacing till he calmed down and all was ok again


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> I think Oliver is going to have to have his nads off....I refuse to be chased around my own landing with a rat clinging on to my pants trying to bite through  :lol:
> 
> I am not a wimp but I promptly went and hid in the bath whilst he paraded in front of it looking rather menacing till he calmed down and all was ok again


   I dont think I want a pouchie any more, maybe you should get some of these  AH054 - Chainmail gloves for medieval armour | eBay


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have heard that if you don't have them from a very young age then they can be difficult to bond with and train.

Will neutering change that?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

His main issue is the fact he is far too hormonal, obsessed with scent marking and rubbing, and seriously attacks and chases you out of the blue, that is way beyond normal gambian standoffishness when they aren't bonded with you.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> I think Oliver is going to have to have his nads off....I refuse to be chased around my own landing with a rat clinging on to my pants trying to bite through  :lol:
> 
> I am not a wimp but I promptly went and hid in the bath whilst he paraded in front of it looking rather menacing till he calmed down and all was ok again


Oh my lordies.. lolol

Sure he isn't really hannibal lecture.. lolol


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

OMG he is gorgeous :001_wub:
I soo want a pouchie one day


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> I think Oliver is going to have to have his nads off....I refuse to be chased around my own landing with a rat clinging on to my pants trying to bite through  :lol:
> 
> I am not a wimp but I promptly went and hid in the bath whilst he paraded in front of it looking rather menacing till he calmed down and all was ok again


Lmao I laugh but honestly Im no wimp when it comes to bits but no way would i want to get bitten By Him lol i wouldve screamed and hid like a little girl!


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

Neutering has proven to help stop the hormonal aggressiveness in male pouched rats. However there is a high risk with pouched rats being given anaesthetics with a number of reported cases not pulling through. I have also lost a male to an internal infection after his neutering op.
Having witnessed the good results it is definitely something I would recommend but please make sure your vet does his homework first so he knows what he is dealing with.

Hope this helps


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is what happened to my Gambian pouched rat queenie she never made it out of the anaesthetic. Yet my vet had operated on many fancy rats.


----------

